# Happy Birthday Seesul!



## 109ROAMING (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mate! 

hope you have a good one!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Roman! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2008)

Alright Roman my man, Happy Frickin Birthday!!! Hope u got ur pipes cleaned at the very least...

A new camera would be better of course.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday young man....and many more to come!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy bday Roman have a coulple for us


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Woohoo....birthday.?....cakes all round !

Only joking, have agreat one


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2008)

hoping you are having a good Bier and a great day my friend

happy Birthday Roman

Erich


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2008)

Hope you have a great Birthday!


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2008)

many happy returns roman


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy B-Day Roman!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Seesul!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Roman


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2008)

Many thanks my friends, everything expects me tomorrow, still December 20 th here....   
Ooooooohhhhh, do I love a beer...whata day in few minutes....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Seesul. Hope you have good one.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman!!. All the best mate


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2008)

Happie Burfdae, Roman!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman!



TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Roman, you kept that quiet! Hoping you have a great Birthday, best wishes.
Terry.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy birthday - enjoy the beers


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Roman. How many is this ... 35 ?? Hope you have many, many more.

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2008)

Have a great birthday Roman!


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you all again! You all were the first who whished me...


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roman! I hope you have many many more!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2008)

Happy birthday Roman!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Romku !!!!!.


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Vojtek...where have you been all the time?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2008)

Still busy at work and with Christmas shoppings .....I have to ask Santa Clause for a day which can last 25h.


----------



## trackend (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy burpers Roman I have not forgotten your mpegs of FL2008 but I am having some work domestic problems at the moment. I will send the images as promised and also all of the others of FL I have taken over the years I am in Spain at the moment but I promise I shall keep my word and send the disks as soon as I can. I wish you and your family a very very happy' safe Christmas and prospourous new year 
all the best
Lee (the no longer so active member of WW2 aircraft site(our secret Roman))


----------



## seesul (Dec 23, 2008)

Lee,

you really don´t need to hurry, no problem...my best wishes to your family as well...


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy birthday Roman! Here's to many more!


----------



## seesul (Dec 23, 2008)

THX Bryon!


----------

